# 2012 Draft Pick



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

In case you didn't know (I didn't until a few minutes ago), the Mavericks 2012 pick, traded to the Lakers and then to the Rockets, is/was Top 20 protected until 2017, meaning the Mavericks still possess their pick this year. (I'd been wondering why all the mock drafts still had the Mavericks making a selection.)

http://www.nba.com/news/2012-draft-order/index.html


We will be selecting at 17.

That being said, who should we target? Personally, I think the Mavericks might repeat what they did last year and try to flip it for a more proven piece. Or even use it to entice a team to take on a contract like Marion.

Thoughts?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The most important thing to this team is cap space at this moment. If they can somehow flip Marion and the #17 to a team with cap space that really needs another draft pick like Cleveland, Indiana, or New Orleans, for anything of value... they have to do it. 

I like the idea (for both teams) of Marion and the #17 to New Orleans straight up for Trevor Ariza. This gives the Hornets 2 first rounders other than the Brow this year. Dallas would then amnesty Haywood, exercise their team option on Brandan Wright and decline their options on Azubuike and Wince Harder. That gives them 5 guys under contract for a total of under $33 mil. This gives them max money for Deron and another $7 mil and change for another big free agent acquisition. That's the way to go, for sure.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont think Cuban gets rid of the 17 and Marion for cap space. Maybe Haywood...........


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Keep in mind Mavericks are also trying to trade Odom on or before draft day. So there could be packages of Odom + pick for teams, most likely in LA or NY willing to take a chance on Odom. Vince also has an unguaranteed contract so he could be traded to teams looking to shed salary. 

If the Mavericks are trying to get a player back in the deal, it's going to be a guy w/ a two year or less deal b/c that is when Dirk's contract expires. Perhaps a guy like Iguodala could be dealt for Odom, Carter, Beaubois, 17th. Sixers would then waive Odom and Carter, and Odom signs with the Lakers b/c they might trade Pau and could use the depth even if they don't.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't they have to take the large risk of accepting the team option on Odom before they can trade him?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I haven't heard anything to that effect. Cuban has been comparing the situation to Erick Dampier.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> I haven't heard anything to that effect. Cuban has been comparing the situation to Erick Dampier.


They do. They absolutely have to accept the team option on Odom to be able to trade him. If they accept that option and no one wants him, they will not have max cap space. That could be an enormous mistake.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Looked it up and they have to trade him by June 29th, as any team that has him on their roster by that date has to either waive him or pay his salary that year. So if they trade him before then, the receiving team can trade a contracted player and then opt out of Odom's final year.


----------

